# Weird bump on my frog



## EricLo26 (Jan 9, 2021)

Help! I need to know what this bump under my frogs eye is and if it's dangerous. I just noticed it today when I came home from work. I thought it was a little speck of sphagnum but when I misted the tank it didn't come off of her. Hope it's nothing big.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Copy & paste your answers from this thread:








Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com





I’m going to guess it *might* be a bruise that could lead into a bacterial infection, but that’s my guess.

I would find an ARAV vet also;


Oops...


----------



## EricLo26 (Jan 9, 2021)

1. Tinctorius Vanessa

2. Daytime temps are 75ish night time temps are low 70s high 60s

3. Lighting is Led and UVB from Zoo Med Reptisun LED UVB Terrarium hood

4. Humidity is low 80%, misting every day w/ RO water

5. The tank lid is mesh covered with plexiglass I fit myself

6. Giving Hydei and Melanogaster dusted with Repashy Calcium Plus

7. This frog is being kept alone until other T. Vanessa's are around the same size

8. Not acting weird at all, active, and eating well

9. Have not handled this frog at all.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

EricLo26 said:


> 1. Tinctorius Vanessa
> 
> 2. Daytime temps are 75ish night time temps are low 70s high 60s
> 
> ...


Nothing unusual here, but could we see the setup?


----------



## EricLo26 (Jan 9, 2021)

Here's the set up, specs are 31.5" L x 13.5" W x 17.5" H


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

EricLo26 said:


> Here's the set up, specs are 31.5" L x 13.5" W x 17.5" H


Your setup is nice. I’m guessing he fell and he hit an object but I’m not an expert so it’s just my guess.


----------



## darkranger69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Beautiful Vanessa😘😘😘


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

How does it look today?

Maybe you should get good daily photos, spending time to get as clear shots as you can, to see if it changes, enlarges or recedes.

So many problems, do not get better on their own, in frogs. Yet, if this is just a little self limited vesicle caused by a vigorous forage poke or pressure that may be the best possibility


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Are you sure its not getting too dry between mistings? 

There isnt a whole lot of stuff to hold on to moisture if you would forgive me to say. I asked myself in ponder only if Pretty there could be experiencing some dryness and skin fragility, combined with rummaging to seek moist pockets? Just really thinking out loud.


----------



## EricLo26 (Jan 9, 2021)

Here's what it looks like today


----------



## EricLo26 (Jan 9, 2021)

Kmc said:


> Are you sure its not getting too dry between mistings?
> 
> There isnt a whole lot of stuff to hold on to moisture if you would forgive me to say. I asked myself in ponder only if Pretty there could be experiencing some dryness and skin fragility, combined with rummaging to seek moist pockets? Just really thinking out loud.


I do have a layer of spag moss underneath the leaf litter (I know that's an old school thing to do). And there's always condensation on the glass. But I will up misting to two or three times a day.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey im going to go out on a limb here and well to my view it looks like its receding.

Perhaps a little stick puncture left a micron speck of foreign material behind causing it. But it looks like its in a stage of resolve to me.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks for the photo. I like that little Rockstar.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

I agree. I think he got slightly stabbed. If the situation gets worse, I would take him to a vet. Like KMC said however, it looks to be better.


----------



## EricLo26 (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks for the replies guys and gals. Should I put like neosporin on it?


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

EricLo26 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys and gals. Should I put like neosporin on it?


Neosporin without pain-reliever should do the trick.* Don’t *use regular Neosporin.

You’d have to get a prescription to get silver sulfadiazine. This is the go-to cream. If you can, ask your vet and they’ll hook you up.

EDIT: use this for the future


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

*No. *There is no need for it.

Its in a normal stage of resolve. There is no need to put anything on it.
The vesicle itself forms as protection as an immune response. Its not inflamed or weeping. It will get smaller, flatter. There isnt a need to tinker with it.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

All you need to do is feed the frog well and dont Overwet.


----------



## EricLo26 (Jan 9, 2021)

Day 3 update pictures, it's getting a lot smaller and from afar it's barely noticeable.


----------

